# A doctor denied Fibromyalgia!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I let my husband talk me in to going to his doctor for a second opinion for symptoms I've had. When I asked how he felt about Fibromyalgia, he mocked the medical field by stating it was just a name to throw out when they couldn't discover the problem. BTW..this doctor was Fiedel Castro's surgeon! We happened to get "lucky" and have him as a doctor here!







He thinks it is rhematism. *sp*? I use to hear older folks talk about their rhematism acting up. My husband thinks he is the best. So, what's your opinion?


----------



## 19689 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think that the fact that the same symptoms are experienced by thousands of people should prove him wrong. Doctors don't know everything; new things are being learned every day. Luckily my doctor was knowledgable about FMS and she knew right away what was going on. Trust your own feelings on this one.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, of course, I think any doctor who automatically discounts any illness is foolish, at best. If he is so excited about Rheumatism, I would think he could get plenty of information from the American College of Rheumatology about Fibromyalgia. They have printed a lot of books and information about Fibromyalgia, and it is for that reason that Rheumatologists are the treating specialists for Fibro patients.Ok, so doctors like him make me go off on tangents...Sorry.














That being said, there are a LOT of different diseases that can cause similar symptoms to those experienced in Fibromyalgia, so it's important to examine each patient as an individual. But, Fibromyalgia does exist! And yes, I think this guy's an idiot. He probably doesn't keep up with all the latest research, etc, so I wouldn't necessarily want to go to him for anything.Ok, more tangents. LOL Sorry. I'll stop now, I think you get my point.


----------



## 15184 (Apr 10, 2006)

I think some dr's are so over worked, or don't want to admit that they just don't know so they tell patients they have F.M. I have talked to people who had "f.M" for a month because of a sore back.I also see doctors who if they can't see it under the microscope then it can't be there.Every thing I read says there is no cure, but there are treatments. It makes me mad when a doctor can't open his mind to the possibilites of the existence of F.M. or will just throw it out there to shut up a patient. What I like to remember and say to people is this: everyone thought the world was flat, till someone proved it wrong. Who new moldy bread could become an effective drug.If F.M wasn't real then why does everyone who actually has it have the exact symptoms, and why is there research being done on it.If you had the stress test done, as well as all other tests, and they came back negative and the pain is in your Muscles, not your joints. I'd get a new doctor. One who is open minded..


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome ms blackeyes


----------



## 22907 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have also had doctors who said fibromyalgia is not real. Luckily my internal medicine doctor was familiar with it. They way he diagnosed me was to push on certain points on my body. On people without fibro those points would not hurt. On me, they did. If you look up fibromyalgia on the web you can find a "body map" of these points. There's always another doctor out there; find one you can work with even if it takes a while.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome k9


----------

